# My CD-rom (Dell studio 1555) won't eject. What to do?



## Miemi (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm having trouble with my computer (once again) - the cd is stuck inside I guess, and I've tried about everything (pushing the eject button, pushing fn and f10, f8 when the computer's starting up and so on...) Nothing seems to work. The laptop starts making funny noises when I turn it on - probably be the cd I guess. The cd-rom is kind of "integrated" - it's not a "cd-box" or whatever it's called coming out - you just put the cd into this room. Well, guess I'm not very good at explaining, but is there anyone out there who might be able to help me out with this one? 'Cause i'm stuck!

Thank you!ray:


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Most CD/DVD drives I know (laptop or PC) has a small hole almost next to the eject button. You may try with a pin or a needle or something that would fit into that hole. When you put in the needle, try to push a bit further until you feel something like a button inside. You need to push that button and that would open the tray.


----------



## terry4564 (Feb 7, 2010)

I too am having this problem. Brand new machine. Just tried to create original back up disk. I needed two disks. The first one backed up and ejected but the second is stuck in the drive. There is no hole for manual eject or disk tray:4-dontkno like other computers. 
Is ther a way to manually eject?


----------



## bstam5 (Dec 17, 2006)

terry4564 said:


> I too am having this problem. Brand new machine. Just tried to create original back up disk. I needed two disks. The first one backed up and ejected but the second is stuck in the drive. There is no hole for manual eject or disk tray:4-dontkno like other computers.
> Is ther a way to manually eject?


If this is a "Slot Load Drive", to eject manually hit the key between the "F12 and the Print screen" button. It is an orange color key button. 

I have the Studio 1555, and I have what is called "Slot Load Drive". It looks just like what your car might have where you just slide the CD or DVD into it.

Hope this is what you are looking for.


----------

